# Spitfire hauling beer



## 4trade (Dec 10, 2012)

You guys probably have been seeing these pictures many times, need to add anyway, so clever "field operation".
Story here: http://spitfiresite.com/2012/01/modification-xxx-beer-carrying-spitfires.html


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2012)

Ha! that's Cool!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2012)

I've seen the pics of the Spit on the ground but never of the one in flight. Thanks!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 11, 2012)

J.E. Johnson, wasn't it?


----------



## stona (Dec 11, 2012)

I wonder what the ale tasted like? I hope it didn't get frozen in transit. It's not supposed to freeze or even be drunk cold!
Steve


----------



## evangilder (Dec 11, 2012)

I saw a similar story with a Mustang that was taken to altitude to make ice-cream in a clean drop tank. Gotta hand it to an enterprising military person.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2012)

There's even a 1/48th scale kit of this, by Italeri - although modellers have been adding their own beer drop tanks or barrels since 1945 !


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 11, 2012)

evangilder said:


> I saw a similar story with a Mustang that was taken to altitude to make ice-cream in a clean drop tank. Gotta hand it to an enterprising military person.



I've heard that one too. Apparently someone rigged a drop-tank up with a churner, powered by a small prop.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## N4521U (Dec 12, 2012)

I've seen the one in flight......
but never the ones on the ground!!


----------



## R Pope (Dec 12, 2012)

At last a practical use for a Spitfire! A 400 MPH beer cooler. Musta been Johnson's or some other Canadian outfit, we like our beer cold.


----------



## Readie (Dec 12, 2012)

R Pope said:


> At last a practical use for a Spitfire! A 400 MPH beer cooler. Musta been Johnson's or some other Canadian outfit, we like our beer cold.




Spitfire Premium Kentish Ale | Shepherd Neame

Click on the 'fun stuff' tag... they a bit toned down from earlier ones. Apparently the German legendary sense of humour failed....







Cheers

John


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 12, 2012)

I know what kind of beer cooler I want now!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 12, 2012)

OK, now how 'bout a picture of a Spitfire haulin' a$$?


----------



## Readie (Dec 12, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> OK, now how 'bout a picture of a Spitfire haulin' a$$?



Difficult to choose just one....
This is one of my favourites, RRST in action.





John


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 12, 2012)

Beauty!


----------



## Gastounet (Dec 13, 2012)

According to Pierre Closterman in his book "The Great Show 2000", the pilot of the Spitfire is a Canadian named Robson from the 602 squadron.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 18, 2012)

i heard of pilots in the pacific taking "test flights" to check performance that was really a ruse to get the beer cold. a lot of the islands didnt have generators and refrigeration units and the boys got tired of hot beer....


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 18, 2012)

bobbysocks said:


> i heard of pilots in the pacific taking "test flights" to check performance that was really a ruse to get the beer cold. a lot of the islands didnt have generators and refrigeration units and the boys got tired of hot beer....



And you should have seen what happened when they ran out of beer - apparently they went on strike!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 18, 2012)

What a way to get a cold one.


----------

